# cross country skis and winter night orienteering!



## Copepod (Jan 28, 2015)

I collected a batch of second hand cross country track assorted skis, poles and boots at the weekend. 5 pairs of skis, 5 pairs of poles [and 2 odd poles], 10 pairs of boots [plus 1 odd boot], so should be able to kit out most sizes of people. Looking forward to getting out with friends. 

However, tonight is orienteering in the dark, which should be beautiful with light snow cover on ground and trees.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 28, 2015)

I have done Orienteering at night.  Very good. Enjoy


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 28, 2015)

I wont be thinking of you Copepod whilst snoozing in my nice warm bed. I'm a firm believer in hibernation in this type of weather 

Enjoy though


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 28, 2015)

Hope you have a great time tonight I'm sure it will be great


----------



## Copepod (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks all. Orienteering was fun. O shoes with rubber studs with metal spikes were ideal for snowy pavements, gravel tracks and edges of sports field.  A man getting into his car asked if I was exploring, so I explained there was an orienteering race in the area. He said if I was going into field behind the houses, I could go through his garden. I thanked him, and said there were no controls there. It would have been illegal to cross a fence, and the planner hadn't put any controls in the area of the disused quarry - used in summer daylight, but not in dark. Unfortunately, at map changeover, the planner gave me another copy of the map I'd just handed in. I realised within a few hundred metres and swapped again. He credited me with an extra control to compensate.

Now planning cross country ski trips. First one this weekend with a mountain running friend who has never done free heel skiing.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 29, 2015)

Good luck with the Sking to.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 3, 2015)

Hope the snow is not icy !


----------



## Copepod (Feb 3, 2015)

So far haven't managed to have free / non-working time in a place where there's snow on ground for skiing, as have been moving lots for work, checking on sick / injured relatives etc. Still hoping - tomorrow at home looks possible.


----------

